# Another electronic lead screw project



## Reddinr (Jan 18, 2022)

I ran into this today.  Well documented.  Nice build.

https://hackaday.com/2022/01/18/electronic-lead-screws-not-just-for-threading-anymore/


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 18, 2022)

nicely done ELS.  thanks for the link


----------

